# SA get together.. time again



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, it's about time we had a get together. Looks like heaps of new members here ( I haven't been on for a while, a slight distraction at home, lol) so I reckon a day out at one of our reptile friendly places could be the go. Any thoughts?? The Gorge comes to mind, they have excellent facilities & reptiles as well as the regular host of critters to check out. Dundees at Murray Bridge is another option ( settle Dipcdame, lol) with a good wildlife park & a diner which is hard to beat! Jump in with suggestions, school hols are just around the corner & this would be one less day of " we're bored, what can we dooo" lol.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm up for it...


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

:shock: look who's back, and they let you back in........... let me know where you wind up so i can stay away........


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

YEAAAHHHH Dundees..... good food too........... AND you can meet Grannie Annie's killer pigeon!!!! heh heh
but then, the gorge is great, central, they have a lovely big bbq shelter there, AND they get the reptiles out for handling.. they have a Boa there!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

lol.....
Guess who's back 
Back again 
Sammi's back 
Tell a friend 
Guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back.......
did ya miss me Jax???


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

so you didn't get singing lessons while you were away then, you're worse than a fly, noisy, persistant and wont take a hint......:lol:


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't knock the humble dunny budgie! They have an important job to do..... like removing all the .....hmmm, can't say that here! :twisted:


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

I hear DipC has grabbed some popcorn........ someone grab some beers, this could get interesting....

Now who else can we grab for the get together,

at least we know what you do for a day job...... you're a dunny budgie PMSL


----------



## driftoz (Jun 28, 2010)

screw the beers bring on the spirits  - pulls up a seat-


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

munch... mumble........... gurgle........ crunch munch


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

hands driftoz a bowl of popcorn!!!

Who's gonna get the little paddling pool with al lthe jelly or baked beans in????


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

You're gonna need something bigger than a little paddling pool... howz about olympic dam ??????

where are all the rest of the south aussies ??


----------



## driftoz (Jun 28, 2010)

can it be a pool of alcoholic jelly ?


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

drift....... might not be a good idea.... thered not be enough room for kaki and jaxi!!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

Make it Port wine jelly or Im not playing....> crosses arms<


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

OHHHHHHH oh, unless it IS the olympic dam full of alcohol......... LAST ONE IN'S A ROTTEN EGG!!!!!!!

Too late Sam, It's alcohol !!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

Jello shots WOOHOO


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

feel like resurrecting clown wars, or are you CHICKEN, oh no, thats right your a budgie these days.... throw in a pigeon and THEN we'd have some fun


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

Who's got the marshmallow, i can feel a roasting coming on


Pic of Kak in the pool


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you...DARING.. me Jax???? Are ya, ARE YA!!!!!??????? :twisted:
lol, move over Bev, I'm a'comin in!!!!!8)


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

not the pics, Kaks...... pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease....... NOT THE PICS........ FOR PITY'S SAAAKE. PLEEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

No fair.... I got nothing on this lappy yet!!!!! But I will.......


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

Double dare you with sugar on top,........ cos we need more sugar ! ! ! !


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

So is there a place in south australia that could cope with us in the same spot at the same time ??????????????????


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

OH OH......... here we go again............. wheres GrannieAnnie

Welcome to South Australia, where all the nutters reside


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> So is there a place in south australia that could cope with us in the same spot at the same time ??????????????????


I doubt that but what the hell hey? BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## driftoz (Jun 28, 2010)

oh sorry i thought the pool was just for me but i spose i could share if u ask nicely xD


----------



## kakariki (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah....... Yatala!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

PLEASE. no sugar... It'll RUIN my diet


----------



## driftoz (Jun 28, 2010)

:O oi where did u get that pic of me i thought i burried that pic long ago


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

aghhhh


----------



## driftoz (Jun 28, 2010)

psst - wispers into jax's ear- Did i hear someone mention Clown Wars?


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 28, 2010)

heh heh.... I have my sources
thought it a pretty good likeness of me though!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 28, 2010)

driftoz said:


> psst - wispers into jax's ear- Did i hear someone mention Clown Wars?




Yeah i think the Clown Wars admin should invite you , then we can clear out of here before it gets closed for being off topic....


----------



## Rocket (Jun 29, 2010)

...threads like these simply add to the common joke that South Australian's aren't quite right...


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 29, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY, Rocket, Just asl GrannieAnnie...... SHE was our last (and so far, ONLY) victim!!!!


----------



## driftoz (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocket said:


> ...threads like these simply add to the common joke that South Australian's aren't quite right...


 lol gota love S.A


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 29, 2010)

I wanna come, I wanna come, I wanna come. I wanna get even with that bloody pigeon....I wanna ..... kkk eeeee lllllllll....it !!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocket said:


> ...threads like these simply add to the common joke that South Australian's aren't quite right...


 
LOL and we wouldn't have it any other way, the other states take themselves way to seriously....

c'mon SA lets find somewhere good and then we can show the other states what they're missing :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 29, 2010)

Rocket said:


> ...threads like these simply add to the common joke that South Australian's aren't quite right...



Maybe so, but they at least prove we can laugh at ourselves, which, in this world, is important if we are to remain as sane as we are (or aren't, depending on the case) We aren't all just about reptiles, we have our social get-togethers, and have FUN!! This is our way of having FUN, and I tell you what, between this thread, and the resurrection of Clown Wars, I can't remember a night I've had such a good laugh on the internet!!!! (Except for when Clown Wars was going before) 

GOOOO THE CROWEATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh.. GrannieAnnie.............. COME OOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 30, 2010)

The funny thing about you so called....South Australians....is that many of you are actually...POMS....at least I was actually born there....even though I'm now in WA.  I think you should all get together, put in a few dollars each and pay my way over again....I promise, I'll entertain you.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jun 30, 2010)

OKAY EVERYONE.......... dig deep...... whip round taking place right now! It's the GrannieAnnie benevolent fund. To get GrannieAnnie here before Christmas, then everyone can get to meet her here in SA.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 30, 2010)

I dont think there are that many brave souls in SA !...... 

c'mon .... there's gotta be somewhere that you enjoy going, that has the room for a few bodies !!!


----------



## Sigourd (Jun 30, 2010)

Is this open to all South Aussies?


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL, Yes, we are just amusing ourselves until the rest of SA decided to read the post, its a lot more entertaining than seeing post after post of 

'bump'


so yep, give us your 2 cents worth, where should we go ?


----------



## kakariki (Jun 30, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> Is this open to all South Aussies?



Yep! The more the better (and any interstaters that are here are welcome too). The aim is to get to know the people behind the keyboards, put faces to names & have fun at the same time. We make no exclusions, just byo food/drinks, smile & enthusiasm! I put forward a vote for The Gorge Wildlife Park. It has top facilities, is close to you city folk ( even though I will have a hike, lol) & we can comandeer the bbq area, which is under cover in case we cop some rain. I have some pics on my profile so take a look & put forward any ideas you have.


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 1, 2010)

Both sound good to me, for the upcoming one. For some future events maybe a straight out herping trip or a visit to bredls at Renmark (After a lot of planning of course. If travel is ever an issue I am happy to give lifts).
Cheers
Darren


----------



## WomaPythons (Jul 1, 2010)

im here ill be keen for somethin just let me no dates and times


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 1, 2010)

Bredli's is a top place to go.. maybe there'll have to be a camping trip organised sometime as the weather starts to warm up. Could also fit in a herping day there too!!! But that's another thread........... ALL AUSSIES AND VISITORS FROM AFAR ARE MOST WELCOME TO JOIN IN FOR THE GET - TOGETHER!! But be warned....... we're really a very shy, retiring mob!!


----------



## missllama (Jul 1, 2010)

hehe im so keen! Kack lets set a date so we can get the drinks on!

"But be warned....... we're really a very shy, retiring mob!!".... hahaha oh really bev? Is that what they call it these days hahaha


----------



## kakariki (Jul 1, 2010)

Set a date Loo? hmmm, sometime in the second week....what about Sunday 11 July? Gorge wildlife park for lunch? (Come on guys!!! Help me out here hey.... I'm doing all the work, lol!!!!)
Bev, you are as shy & retiring as an elephant in musk, lol!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 1, 2010)

OI....... I heard that Sam!!!!! LOL


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 1, 2010)

*HEY KAK...... ! ! *


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## kakariki (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## missllama (Jul 1, 2010)

oh bugger, i honestly regret eating loads when i start reading threads u birds post on now i feel sick, hate to think of how i will end up after this get together, 11th should be good!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 1, 2010)

i hope you have good bladder control..... if not i suggest nipping to the shop for some 'Depends' incase of leakage :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 1, 2010)

if y'aint got depends, sit down hard on a couple of bath towels................. always helps... and NO.. I am NOT speaking from experience guys!!!!!


----------



## missllama (Jul 1, 2010)

do u remember how heavy hunter was? i dont no the meaning of bladder control...

i kid i kid, yet to wet myself... although probably should bring a spare pare of pants to this event


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 1, 2010)

or as a stop-gap, sit down hard on a couple of bath towels................ always helps. And NO, guys, I am NOT speaking from experience lol


----------



## kakariki (Jul 2, 2010)

I can see us having a "snorter" of a day!!! Usually gets fairly mad whenever a certain 3 ladies ( & I use that term lightly) get together!!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 2, 2010)

yup, there you are........ you, Jax and Lana!!!!!!


----------



## WomaPythons (Jul 2, 2010)

im 2 scared 2 cum along now u ladies r freakin nme out


----------



## driftoz (Jul 2, 2010)

na we need more blokes to even the crazyness lol


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 2, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY, drift!!!!! the more victims............. errr....... members that come along, the better. All joking aside, WomaPythons, we're not as bad as we sound, we are just 'normal', run of the mill reptile owners who happen to enjoy life! and I PROMISE, we don't bite! ....... we carry on on here, and in the Clown Wars group, it's a way of letting off steam, and besides, grannieAnnie was a bad influence LOL. Looking forward to meeting you at the get together, wherever it may be.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> im 2 scared 2 cum along now u ladies r freakin nme out



Whats to be frightened of ? we are just showing you lot how to get high on life.....fancy being freaked out by 3 ladies (cough cough) and i totally disagree with DipC..... there is absolutely nothing 'normal' about Kak..... or Dipc come to think about it..... Me ? i'm perfectly normal < ducks for cover >


----------



## WomaPythons (Jul 2, 2010)

haha im keen for somethin let me no dates tyms and place would warra wong be good they dont rly have reps there tho


----------



## Stitched (Jul 2, 2010)

down to the important details....
Will there be rum?


----------



## Fester (Jul 2, 2010)

Stitched said:


> down to the important details....
> Will there be rum?


 
And BEER!! I like BEER!!
So what is happening???


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 2, 2010)

depends on what you bring with you, and if you're driving, I guess 

SO, KAKI................ where and when is it to be? this month?? next?? gorge wildlife? Bredl's, Dundee's, Australia Zoo, or the local dunny cubicle????


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 2, 2010)

lol guys

so yeah when is it going to be?? and wheres it going to be??

just as long as its not the weekend of the 16th, 17th of july coz thats bros birthdayand also the 31st of july is the baby shower other then that sam i should be fine to come along and drag the mob along too hopefully


----------



## kakariki (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, no-one came forward with any ideas so I propose Sunday July 11th at the Gorge. 11am start, byo tucker as a bbq area is available undercover. Sound good????


----------



## matt123 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey guys i work at bredls, and once its warms up so prob oct, nov. im gonna organize i reptile peoples get together day at the park have a bbq so everyone can get together and share their interest and get to know each other, will post a thread when it comes closer


----------



## kakariki (Jul 3, 2010)

Make it during school hols & we'll be there Matt!


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 3, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC Matt! was there in April with visitors from England, they loved it!!!!!! Would be lovely to see Rob again, he's a fascinating character!!!! And would be great to catch up with you too Matt, sounds like it will be a goer!!!!!!!


----------



## matt123 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok np, ive talked to rob about it and he liked the idea just to raise a bit more money at the park aswell


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 3, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY................ tell everyone to bring LOTS of money, for those dvd's he sells, they're great............ we boght two when there, and they are great, the one about tigers and another snake, and the bush tucker one.............. brilliant stuff. (better stock up on a few more!!!)


----------



## matt123 (Jul 3, 2010)

yea will do got non at the moment but rob getting some made up and sent down here and the guy who does the dvds is tranfering the killer instinct dvds from american format to australian fomat once he done that getting them sent down aswell, told him he had to coz i want a copy of each one haha


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 3, 2010)

matt123 said:


> hey guys i work at bredls


 You are truly living the Dream Matt.


----------



## matt123 (Jul 3, 2010)

haha sure am haha, be better once i get myself a house and the reps i wanna get then ill be very very happy


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on you lot.....where's my $500 for return air fares......it won't be the same if I'm not there.....and if the others don't bite....trust me.... I DO !!!


----------



## Simple (Jul 3, 2010)

matt123 said:


> hey guys i work at bredls, and once its warms up so prob oct, nov. im gonna organize i reptile peoples get together day at the park have a bbq so everyone can get together and share their interest and get to know each other, will post a thread when it comes closer


 
That sounds awesome Matt. Keep us posted we will definetly be in for that one.


----------



## matt123 (Jul 3, 2010)

no prob yea gonna talk to rob coz we got a paddock at the back of park with a pile of rubbish to be burnt so ill talk to rob and see if we can organize a night thing at park so ya can see some nocturnal animals like the dingoes and snakes and have a bonfire


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah that sounds good

so what food is up there?? just curious as its the weekend so ill prolly head up on the bike not sure yet tho lol hopefully ill be there


----------



## Fester (Jul 5, 2010)

Bredl's will do me! Would make a weekend of it and stay in the Renmark pub.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 6, 2010)

Just started this so as not to hijack the SA get-together thread!!!! Matt1223 has all the info on the place cause he works there (lucky so-and-so!!!!) 
Matt, perhaps we can talk about Renmark and the trip to Bredl's there!!!!
GO TO BREDL'S TRIP

OH....... and Grannie Annie is wondering where her donations are!!!! LOL


----------



## Morelialover (Jul 6, 2010)

keen as bro, im always up for meeting new people especially those with a love for reptiles, sounds good! as long as theres, Reptiles, Herpers, and Food (for me ) im in


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/bredls-trip-get-together-139618


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 6, 2010)

OKAY............... who's for the SA get together at the Gorge wildlife park???? this sunday......... 11 am???????


----------



## missllama (Jul 7, 2010)

this sunday? Hmmm ill find a way to get there then!
see u all there 
is drinking alowed there?
x


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 7, 2010)

as i said what is there in regards to food and drink there is it byo or is there some form of canteen shop thingo something there that may satisfy my hunger 

i dare say drinking would be allowed however depending on what you wish to drink may be another question


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2010)

there is a 'canteen shop thingo' but you can also BYO food and drink, not to sure on the alcohol side of things, maybe save that for one of the bonfire nights that seem to pop up everynow and then.


----------



## Sigourd (Jul 7, 2010)

Currently in Whyalla on Uni break so this sunday is a no go for me but I will be at the next one


----------



## snake_freak (Jul 7, 2010)

I would have been keen but I'll be in Witchelina doing some mid-winter herping.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 7, 2010)

thats ok, just keep keep an eye on the Bredl's trip for all (get-together) for the next possible get together...


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 8, 2010)

*mmm we will be in Adelaide from the 15th - 17th for medical appointments but will have doggies with us otherwise would love to have met up somewhere to say howdy and have a cuppa 

always up to meeting new people *


----------



## kakariki (Jul 8, 2010)

jeramie85 said:


> as i said what is there in regards to food and drink there is it byo or is there some form of canteen shop thingo something there that may satisfy my hunger
> 
> i dare say drinking would be allowed however depending on what you wish to drink may be another question


Excellent bbq facillities, tables & chairs are provided or you can buy food there. We are opting for the bbq so Saturday I will be whipping up potato salad & other yummies, lol. Check their website out... Home.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 8, 2010)

jeramie85 said:


> as i said what is there in regards to food and drink there is it byo or is there some form of canteen shop thingo something there that may satisfy my hunger
> 
> i dare say drinking would be allowed however depending on what you wish to drink may be another question


 
it's a byo jeramie................... with the possibility of someone bringing along some sort of salad or sweet along to share


----------



## missllama (Jul 9, 2010)

jeramie85 said:


> as i said what is there in regards to food and drink there is it byo or is there some form of canteen shop thingo something there that may satisfy my hunger
> 
> i dare say drinking would be allowed however depending on what you wish to drink may be another question


 
vodka shots, hahns super dry and westies, clearly i wont be driving home that day!
see u all there


----------



## Troyster (Jul 10, 2010)

of all the sundays i have to work this has to be one them


----------



## kakariki (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, tomorrows the day. Just thought I'd jog a few memories (not mentioning any names Jem, lol) We are aiming to get there at around 11am & if we all meet at the gate/ car park we might be able to get a group rate. Worth a try if there are enough of us. So far there looks like about 14 which is great. See you all there!!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 11, 2010)

For those people in SA can you please join the facebook group called SA Dog Rescue, they do a great job !


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 12, 2010)

THE AFTERMATH - 
Well, it was a lovely afternoon, the weather really turned it on nice for us!!!! BUT WHERE WAS EVERYONE??? Of the expected 14, only SIX turned up! You all sleep in, or something?? LOL 
There was Kak, Larks (and he came a long way!), Andy H, myself, my hubby, a friend and Kak's daughter Steph!!!! The bbq was interesting, made more so by Kak's Jalapeno Chilli sausages lol! The only disappointment was that there was no reptiles around, they must have got wind we were on our way. We enquired as to their availability, and it turned out they were dragged out for show on the last Sunday of the month, and school holidays. Just as I was about to point out that it WAS the school hols, the attendant quickly added. Monday to Friday DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT!!!!!

BUT the afternoon passed pleasantly, a certain camel got some special attention from one of the party members, Steph fell in love with a kid (goat) that she picked up and tried to fit in her pocket, the panther (black leopard) looked stunning as he paced his cage, and the raptors were magnificent. Meanwhile, the koalas slept on!!!!!

Thanks for the opportunity to meet up guys, always great meeting new faces off the forum, and now I know two more! Catch up again soon, I hope!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 13, 2010)

so whens the next get together?


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 13, 2010)

i didnt even know anythin bout it i might have 2 leave my numba wid 1 of the organisers of these as i cant get 2 the net all the tym


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 13, 2010)

Pythons, PM sent


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/bredls-trip-get-together-139618/

lets start nagging Matt, regarding a get together at Bredls


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 14, 2010)

Update posted on the other thread.....
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/bredls-trip-get-together-139618/


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

yep second that one...
If we are doing this..lets get a big one going...can tell the boys at Reptile city they will help tell everyone..
Make it a sale n swap meet 2


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt is checking details at the moment, will post more info as it comes to hand


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

spewing missed the last one...


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 14, 2010)

please check for updates on the next possible get together here 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/bredls-trip-get-together-139618/

I'm in contact with Matt and we are trying to get a firm date that suits the park  its looking like mid - late Oct at this stage


----------



## matt123 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey all been talking to rob all it comes down to now is picking a good date so that everyone can come along will keep you updated.


Matt


----------



## Andrais (Oct 10, 2010)

please make it a month from now, hahaha then i could come  i was devistated i missed the last one  we should all have name badges saying our forums names


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 15, 2010)

sooooo when are we having the next one everyone?????


----------



## matt123 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey dunno the dates yet as I am moving and boss is on holidays once he back i will work out something, prob make it start of christmas holidays


----------



## Stitched (Jun 19, 2018)

I guess im 10 years too late, but im sorry i missed this. Chances are I was drunk. No surprise to most of you haha


----------

